# Hangs after upgrading from Geforce 1 to Radeon 8500

## gotak

I have searched for radeon and ATI drivers related threads and crashing or hangs but no solution to my problems yet.

Basically i upgraded yesterday and I followed the thread instructions on how to install the ATI provided R200 drivers for linux.

What I did:

Pulled out Nvidia card, Put in ATI.

STart machine.

Installed ATI driver RPM using rpm -ivh --nodep ./blah.rpm

Recompiled kernel to have moduler agpgart and drm modules.

Recompiled ATI modules as per instructions that's on the ATI site.

merged, note i didn't umerge X first but just merge again, xfree in x11-base.

Restart

Start kdm and login.

Try to exit X and crash.

Now actually X works fine. The problem is I can't switch back to console mode without gentoo going into a hard crash. This means I can't shutdown or restart without a hard crash. Nor can I switch users in X without crashing. This just will not do.

What i want to know is if anyone have had experience with this and found a solution?

----------

## squanto

Did you emerge -C nvidia_kernel and glx?

Maybe radeon / X no like having 2 glx drivers? or something?

And reconfig X?

Andrew

----------

## gotak

The remerge of X was to solve the glx problem. As such i don't think that's the reason.

With the documentation it does says that hangs due to console switching or hangs at X shutdown can result from using special vga console modes.

However, I don't think i am using special vga modes. I have vga=normal in my grub menu.lst as suggested by the ATI docs to solve hangs. But no it's still not solved.

----------

## ASCI Blue

Did you remember to tell XF86Config to use the Radeon driver? did you tell modules.autoload to not load the nvidia driver?

----------

## gotak

Yes of course.. checked that first thing.

I am thinking there's just something config or something that's wrong or missing.. but i have no idea what.

----------

## gotak

It might be nice if someone can give me an idea about what they did in their X config file.

At this rate i'll have to go back to using one of the commercial distros like redhat.

----------

## squanto

 *gotak wrote:*   

> It might be nice if someone can give me an idea about what they did in their X config file.
> 
> At this rate i'll have to go back to using one of the commercial distros like redhat.

 

Or pull the xconfig file from a redhat install?

----------

## sputnik1969

Did you make a 

opengl-update xfree

???

----------

## MrWorf

I'm having the same problem. The computer freezes when exiting Xfree.

My config is:

XFree 4.3 with generic radeon

VGA is normal (no extended nor framebuffer)

No DRI is enabled in the kernel

Kernel 2.6-test6-mm4

When I exit X, I'm returned to a blank screen with a blinking cursor, but the machine is stonedead. Can't even ping it.

It's a brandspanking new ASUS L5C with ATI Radeon 9000 with SIS chipset.

I've tried most of the stuff suggested by you guys to no avail. Also, it would seem that xfree-dri doesn't work with 2.6+ kernels(?)

---

On another note, is it possible to get framebuffer console and X11 to coexist? (without resorting to vesa)

----------

## MrWorf

Disabled APM's way of turning of the screen, and weeha, it worked  :Smile: 

----------

